

There have been 7 million attempts to download Flash from iPhones - necrecious
http://www.pcworld.com/article/189279/iphone_users_want_flash_by_millions_adobe_says.html

======
epochwolf
So 4 million attempts since last June.

How many of that 4 million is from the same 1% of iphone users? (And 1%
percentile of intelligence, recall the "facebook login" incident)

Can anyone using an iphone let me know how people even get to the adobe page?
If all you need to do is click the blue box to get there you can write off 90%
of those hits.

~~~
necrecious
The "plugin" missing icon on Safari doesn't link to anything.

So people actually have to search for Flash or go to Adobe's site directly. Or
if the website use something like swfobject, click on the link it provides.

------
olefoo
The question is, how many of those downloads were forced by the website being
viewed. And how many of them were from people who just wanted to do X, and
would they blame the phone or the website for not making it possible?

------
rogermugs
there have been 7 million people who tried chatroullete...

craploads of people != !idiots

